# Diminished Ovarian Reserve



## HappyDaze

Does anybody else have Diminished Ovarian Reserve that I can share experiences with? I went to see the FS last Friday and this is what she has said that I have. I am 35 years old and during the ultrasound, she only found 3 antral follicles in each ovary. She was also concerned about my short cycles (24 days). 

I have done a lot of reading into diminished ovarian reserve and unfortunately it really doesn't look good for me with this low number of antral follicles and Im kind of feeling like I am at the end of the road so much so that OH and I had a big discussion at the weekend about adopting. 

The good news at the appt was that both ovaries and uterus look good with no cysts or anything. She also clarified what my CBFM said which is that I was ov'ing that day, even though I was only on CD10. My cycles are also very regular, albeit very short. 

I have to go back on CD 2 or 3 for hormonal blood tests, go for an HSG a week after that and OH has to do a semen sample. Then when she sees the bigger picture she'll be able to take it from there. 

Just wondered if anyone else has any experiences with DOR??


----------



## FBbaby

Hi HappyDaze,
I read your message on the CBFM thread and I have to say I was a bit surprised. I have never read before that POF could be diagnosed from an ultrasound only. I thought it was diagnosed with a high fsh results and low AMH, in addition to other signs such as missed period, irregular, and yes, early ovulation, but that on its own isn't an indication. I too ovulate at cd10 at times, although it's been cd14 the past two cycles (cd10 when I fell pregnant 9 months ago) and even though my fsh results were not brilliant, there were not bad either, certainly not close to a diagnosis of POF. Even fsh results are controversial in diagnosis POF.

I would say until you get your cd2-3 results, don't worry. And even if your resereve is depleting, remember that this more a concern with IVF, as it means that it would be more difficult to stimulate you, not that you can't get pregnant. As long as you ovulate, you can get pregnant. Adopting is a wonderful way forward though.


----------



## HappyDaze

Thanks for replying FBbaby - you're right I need to chill out and just wait for my blood results etc and then hear what my FS has to say then. It's just that when we were in with her before, she really didn't have anything positive to say to give us hope and I didn't really take in all the info she gave us then and there and so I went away and tried to make sense of it, and inevitably did some self-diagnosing on the internet! Especially as - you're right - most of the info I got was from IVF clinics. I guess I am just preparing myself for the worst... 

I will continue to use my CBFM so we can give ourselves the best possible chance each cycle and pray for a miracle! 

Thanks for the words of support, they did make me feel better....... :flower:


----------



## it'll happen

Hi HappyDaze,

I wanted to let you know that I am in your EXACT same shoes. I am 35 yrs old and was just diagnosed with DOR. The FS only found 4 follicles in each side. I have had a few 24 day cycles lately and have ovulated on my cd10 I feel the same way as you about everything I read. I have also had 2 miscarriages in the past 6 months. My FSH and Estradiol test were a bit abnormal, but my progesterone was in range. I go on Friday to get some 'news' from FS about our go forward. I am very nervous about what I might hear at the appt, but I have been trying to stay optimistic. Please let me know how your situation progresses and I will do the same. Don't be discouraged, because that doesn't help in anyway. I am trying to heed my own advice!


----------



## Toptack

Hi there

I'm in the same position too. I'm 35 yrs old and when I was tested last August I had an FSH of 8.8, an AMH of 6.1 and an antral follicle count of 8. My FS diagnosed DOR but told me that there was still a good chance of conceiving... it is DOR, after all, rather than full blown POF. I was given six months of clomid to boost things a bit. Still no BFP though, so we're now waiting to start either IUI or IVF, depending on what my levels look like when they retest next cycle. 

One interesting thing is that my cycles were just 21 days long when I came off the pill in September '08, and have gradually lengthened back to 27 days over the course of the last 18 months. I don't know if there is a slower return to 'normality' when you come off the pill with DOR, but it certainly seems likely in my case. I've been having acupuncture as well, which I think has helped (if only with my sanity).

Anyway, I would be really interested to hear how everyone else gets on - I'll keep my fingers crossed for you both.


----------



## it'll happen

Hi Toptack,

I know this is such a tough time. I was wondering what you are having acupuncture for? How do you feel it's helped you? It's so helpful to know that others are going through the same thing. Sounds like you are in good hands with your doctor. I have blood work tomorrow to test for this cycle, but have no idea what my doctor will tell me on Friday. I'm a wee-bit anxious to hear. Did you have antral follicle count of 8 total or on each side? Also, if it ends up in IVF, what is the cost per cycle? That really scares me. Best of luck your way!


----------



## urchin

Ay up Happydaze - I'm in a similar position.....found out last week that my FSH levels are 23.2 which is seriously not good news at all.
The ACU put my chances of taking home a baby using my eggs as less than 5%.

I have gone on the waiting list for donor eggs - it's more expensive than using my own eggs, but has a much better chance of success.......I guess my thinking is that I've not yet got to the point that I'm going to give up on having my own baby - if I get nowhere with this, I'll perhaps think of adoption

I know the DNA won't be mine - but that's just the DNA ......I'll still be knitting his skin in my belly and making his bones with my calcium :D


----------



## HappyDaze

Hi ladies - thanks so much for replying, i was beginning to think I was the only one!!! I almost just burst out crying when I saw you had all replied!

it'll happen - sorry to hear about your MCs, awful to have to cope with on top of everything else. Keep us updated after your FS appt on Friday. 

Toptack - you're right, it is DOR not POF, I must keep reminding myself of that and try to stay positive!! How are you finding the Clomid? I recently read a book 'A few good eggs' about infertility and the stories they have of Clomid sound horrendous and made me think I'm not sure I would want to go down that road if it came as an option. Would also be interested to hear more about your accupuncture.

urchin - Hi fellow Clearblue-r! Sorry to hear your situation - good on you for going for donor eggs - how long do you think the waiting list will be? I like the way you look at the 'knitting his skin in my belly and making his bones with my calcium' - i've never thought of it like that. 

I am now 12DPO so expecting AF any day now, then I can go and have my CD3 blood tests done - thank god, this has been the longest 2 weeks in history. I just want to get it all done and dusted and find out what the FS has to say! 

I am really interested to hear what you all say about assisted fertility, whether it's taking clomid, IUI, iVF, donor eggs or what have you. The whole thing scares the cr*p out of me.... I've never really particularly liked the idea of being pregnant tbh (obviously until now when there's a chance I can't be!!!) plus we've always talked about adopting anyway (we always said: have one, adopt one - like it's that easy, lol!) so I think if the news is bad, then my present thinking is that that's likely to be the route we'll go down.


----------



## Toptack

Hi ladies

The clomid wasn't too bad, but I have to say that I'm relieved to be done with it! I had a lot more ovulation pain than normal and then really sore breasts all through my lp... I also had a few headaches and was quite up and down emotionally, although I'm not sure how much that was to do with the clomid and how much it was to do with TTC! I also found that it totally dried up my CM (sorry if tmi), so I felt it was a bit counter-productive by the end of the sixth months.

The acupuncture is targeted towards balancing my hormone levels and increasing blood flow to all the vital parts. She also works on a few points that help me keep positive. Obviously it's hard to say what effect it has had on my fertility levels, but I do find it very calming and it really has helped me to cope with the whole thing. Shes based in Chippenham, if anyone's nearby: https://www.gisela-norman.co.uk/index.htm

it'll happen - I hope the next appointment goes ok. Whatever the Dr says, at least it will be a step towards knowing the best way to proceed from here. I had an antral follicle count of 8 in total, 5 on one side, 3 on the other. My FS is lovely, but I originally had to pay to see him privately (now transferring to NHS for the next step). The first gynae I went to see told me that there was nothing wrong with having a 21 day cycle, even though that was a week shorter than before I went on the pill. He also resfused to believe that any woman could have a lp of less than 14 days. Twit. I think IVF averages about £5k a round, although it should be cheaper with Asda's new cut price drugs! The Lister Clinic in London is apparently excellent for women with DOR/POF, but costs about £7k. Jinemed in Turkey also seems to get really good reviews for this sort of thing, and costs a lot less.

urchin - sorry to hear about your situation, but glad you'll be able to proceed with donor eggs. I mentioned that option to my OH last night and he was a bit taken aback, not sure whether I'll be able to convince him or not. 

HappyDaze - I find this whole thing totally scary too. Like you, I've never been that excited about actually being pregnant, although I've always wanted a family... I dread the thought of going through multiple, unsuccessful rounds of IVF, only to be told that it isn't ever going to work for us. I just wish someone could wave a magic wand and tell me what was going to happen and I could get on with my life accordingly!


----------



## urchin

Cheers Happydaze and Toptack - funnily enough I'm also about to start acupunture - my boss's therapist offered me some zero balancing free, so i thought i'd take her up on it and take it from there

as to the donor eggs, although obviously the procedure is a lot more involved than using donor sperm, I do think emotionally it's probably easier. For the men, the DNA from their sperm is their only contribution - so I can understand that for them, using a doner sperm might make them feel disconnected from the child
But we give so much more than the DNA don't we? The egg is microscopic and although the donor's DNA will be in every cell of hte child's body, _everything_ else will come from the body of the woman carrying him....in fact, even the proteins that the DNA for every new cell will be made from the proteins in the mother's body...... so by my reckoning at least, that makes any child I bare quite literally my own flesh and blood.

Add to this the rather realxed attitude my family has to relations: I have brothers that are adopted, a niece who is legally my step second cousin, as well as a sister-in-law who is no such thing at all ...... so, if I birth him, he will truly be mine!

I just wish finding a donor was easier - if you have your own lined up you go straight to the top of the queue, otherwise you wait 3 years :(


----------



## Martine31

My fsh test was high ( I cant remember how high but I can look it up) and I was about to have a AMH when I found out I was pregnant.

I guess it only takes one egg? I was devastated and was waiting for furthe rinvestigation when I got the BFP.

Don't give up hope . XX


----------



## it'll happen

Hope you are all having a very good day!

Martine31-

Congratulations! What a great thing that happened to you! Were you diagnosed with Diminished Ovarian Reserve? Had you tried for a long time to get pregnant? Had you ever had a miscarriage? Did they treat you with any meds? Again, Congratulations!

Urchin-

Your positive thinking with the egg donor is a true inspiration! I love your philosophy there! 

Going today to do cd3 blood work, and meet with FS tomorrow afternoon! A little nervous!

Cheers!


----------



## it'll happen

Hi!

I had my blood work done on Thursday and it was FSH 7.5 and Estradiol 60 which was significantly better than the numbers the month before. I saw the FS yesterday and he said that the numbers were better, but since I have had 2 miscarriages in the past and have definite signs of DOR that I need to take extra caution in my trying to get pregnant. I have to take baby aspirin everyday and take intravaginal progesterone tablets 2xper day after a positive ovulation test until I either get my period (then I would stop the progesterone) but if I get a positive pregnancy test I should continue for 10 weeks with the progesterone. This is what we are going to try for 3 cycles. At that time, we will evaluate and move to the next step if it isn't successful. I was happy with the news yesterday considering what it could have been. If nothing else, this allows me to have a positive outlook on things!


----------



## Martine31

it'll happen said:


> Hope you are all having a very good day!
> 
> Martine31-
> 
> Congratulations! What a great thing that happened to you! Were you diagnosed with Diminished Ovarian Reserve? Had you tried for a long time to get pregnant? Had you ever had a miscarriage? Did they treat you with any meds? Again, Congratulations!
> 
> 
> Cheers!

Aw thanks hun! I just had all the tests in preparation to go on the IVF list, so we were at a very early stage. We had the test and then the consultation to discuss them was about 3 weeks later but which time we were 5 weeks pregnant.

I had an ectopic pregnancy and a chemical pregnancy prior to the BFP.

I was on clomid when I fell pregnant. I didnt sleep the night I got the ovarian reserve results because I had been hoping to do egg share, so it was pretty devastating. 

I wouldnt give up hope, all it takes is one egg and one sperm! Really best of luck, I have my FX. XXX


----------



## HappyDaze

Congratulations Martine! And thanks for all the positive vibes - I think us ladies in here need them!!

urch - good luck with your waiting list... i hope you manage to get there quicker than 3 years... perhaps you will be blessed with a miracle in the meantime! PMA and all that. Let us know how you get on with your acupuncture - I'm going to ask my FS about this too.

it'll happen - blood results sound positive, and great that the FS has given you something to help going forward. Good luck and keep us posted!

As for me - AF arrived on Friday and had my CD2 bloods done on Saturday. OH has to drop off his sperm sample on Weds and I have my HSG on Friday morning (which i am v scared about), and then we are meeting with the FS on Friday afternoon with all the results to find out what the story is. All this waiting is killing me.... but at least by the end of the week we should know more and start moving forward in whichever direction.


----------



## MummyIwanabe

Hi Urchin,

It's great to hear your thinking on donor eggs. I am due to hopefully start ICSI in April and I am going to be egg sharing. I'm giving half my eggs to someone else and I hope that both of us will achieve our dream of being a mummy. Its really helped me reading your comments to further encourage me to do this as I've read only 800 births a year are through donor eggs so it doesn't seem to happen too often.

I'm hoping that I can give someone such as yourself the chance to be a mummy and it was great to see how you view it. 

Good luck with everything and hope you dont' mind me popping in to say hello and good luck! x


----------



## Toptack

Hi ladies

I hope no-one minds me posting this here, but I wanted to share some positive news... for the first time in 23 cycles of trying, with DOR as our only diagnosed problem, I got a BFP this morning! :cloud9: Obviously a long way to go yet, but I really wasn't sure that I would be able to ever get this far. Fingers crossed that this sticks and you all get some similar good news sometime soon xx


----------



## MummyIwanabe

Congrats Toptack! wow I'm reading more and more about ladies getting BFP's recently that have been trying for a long time. Hope its me soon! woohoo well done you! xx


----------



## HappyDaze

Wow TopTack -congratulations! That's great news! And don't worry about posting your BFP here - we want all news good or bad! And good news gives us all hope!! Wishing you a H&H 9 months.... 

So I had my HSG this morning (it was flippin painful, I found the whole thing quite traumatising but thankfully it was short-lived) and then we had our appt with our FS this afternoon. The results weren't great, but not as bad as I had been preparing myself for. FSH is 16.4, LH 15.25, all others normal. HSG normal. She did another u/s and egg getting ready to release in a few days so I'm defo o'ving again. OH motility is slightly down - 38%.

Basically she said we can just keep on trying and make sure i use my cbfm to time things. Then when and if we decide we want to, we can go in for IUI.

So i'm feeling a lot more hopeful than i was - I think we'll give it a couple more cycles of trying naturally then go for iui and give that a shot. Will keep you posted!


----------



## urchin

MummyIwanabe - thanks for your message .... I hadn't realised there were so few donor births per year - must be because it's so difficult to find women willing to go through all the rigmarole of donating eggs.

It's very special that you are going to be donating half your eggs - I really hope that you and the lucky laydee at the top of the waiting list get your BFPs as a result xxx

Toptack - congrats on your news

Happydaze - I'm hoping to get there a bit quicker than that too - fingers crossed


----------



## Oneday

Wow it's lovely to hear some BFP's in this group. I think I probably have dor as well as my amh was poor and put me in the low end of the range . Strange as well I have had a chemical 2 early mc's and an ectopic although I do have a son so I was sucessful once. I'm half way through an ivf cycle now so I will let you know how I get on and as you say all it takes is one egg and one sperm. So fingers crossed for us all x


----------



## Toptack

Thanks for your kind words ladies. Just for the record, the BFP arrived the month _after _I had finished a 6 month course of clomid - not sure whether the clomid was still affecting me or not. And I think my acupuncturist may be a witch... the last treatment I had with her (on CD14) she told me that I had responded particularly strongly and that 'maybe my period wouldn't arrive this month'! Very weird! 

Anyway, fingers crossed for everyone - I really hope we see some more BFPs soon xx


----------



## HappyDaze

Oneday said:


> Wow it's lovely to hear some BFP's in this group. I think I probably have dor as well as my amh was poor and put me in the low end of the range . Strange as well I have had a chemical 2 early mc's and an ectopic although I do have a son so I was sucessful once. I'm half way through an ivf cycle now so I will let you know how I get on and as you say all it takes is one egg and one sperm. So fingers crossed for us all x

Congrats Oneday! (sorry for late reply, i havent' been on here in a while) Hooray for another BFP in the group :happydance: I am just on 1st cycle of IUI so fingers crossed I can join you soon!


----------



## Whitbit22

Mummy that is such an admirable thing you are doing. Although I dont have a dx yet, I know what its like to be on this long bumpy road and just wanted to give you ladies some :hugs:


----------



## Sunflower75

I am 34 and have dimished ovarian reserve as well. We have been ttc for 2 years. I was pregnant last year and miscarried. My husband and I have started the process for IVF. I met with a wonderful doc and had a thousand tests ran last week. We are now going to begin our journey into IVF world. June- take eggs and freeze them, July-Normal month nothing, Aug- Take eggs and freeze them, Sept- IVF. 
I just feel so bad that we have to do this. I feel like I am the only female out there that can't have a baby on my own. I have many friends who get pregnant just thinking about it. UGGGGG
I wish all of you luck on your journey!


----------



## Deb111

Hi girls

Just found this thread. I've been told today that my FSH level was 'a bit on the high side' so have to have it checked again this month. Obviously if it is high, the nurse said it suggets my ovarian reserve is low. I'm trying not to stress too much about it until I know more, but thought I'd just drop by and say hi and stalk this group until I know more

Good luck to you all 
Deb x


----------



## HappyDaze

Sunflower75 said:


> I am 34 and have dimished ovarian reserve as well. We have been ttc for 2 years. I was pregnant last year and miscarried. My husband and I have started the process for IVF. I met with a wonderful doc and had a thousand tests ran last week. We are now going to begin our journey into IVF world. June- take eggs and freeze them, July-Normal month nothing, Aug- Take eggs and freeze them, Sept- IVF.
> I just feel so bad that we have to do this. I feel like I am the only female out there that can't have a baby on my own. I have many friends who get pregnant just thinking about it. UGGGGG
> I wish all of you luck on your journey!

You are totally not alone! Nearly all my friends have babies or are getting pregnant - inlcuding one who is now pregnant wtih no.2 and we have been trying since she was pregnant with no.1. Both times she tried for 2 months, it doesnt' seem fair. 

But i keep reminding myself that we have many other things to be thankful for and we WILL have a family one way or another, when the time is right. Although it may seem overwhleming going down the IVF journey, at least you are moving in a positive direction and hopefully it will all work out for you - FX'd :hugs: We are trying IUI right now, and will see how that goes for a few cycles before we make the next decision.


----------



## HappyDaze

Thought I would resurrect this thread to pass on some good news and hopefully some hope to all the other DOR girls out there - I just got my first ever BFP! I'm almost too scared to write this down in case I jinx it, but got it yesterday evening and another this morning! 

I know it's very early days (3wks 5days) but this is the first time I've even had this much hope that it's going to be possible :) 

We have been TTC for over 2 years and this was my first cycle on clomid - 2nd IUI cycle. Good luck to everyone!


----------



## FBbaby

happydaze, that's such excellent news. Congratulations. So pleased for you. Crossing all my fingers the next 9 months pass in the bliss of happiness :hugs:


----------



## Whitbit22

Congratulations HappyDaze! :hugs:


----------



## dan-o

I found this thread while googling for info in DOR :)

That's really amazing news about your BFP happydaze, very encouraging.. congratulations!!! xx


----------



## HappyDaze

Thank you for all your good wishes ladies - it was just about 5 months ago that I was in floods of tears thinking i would never be able to have children, so I am passing on lots of good luck vibes to all of you too xxx


----------



## ABabyforHubby

deleted


----------

